

Microsoft Research launches WorldWide Telescope, Scoble cries - asnyder
http://www.cnet.com/8301-13515_1-9942537-26.html

======
redorb
I still don't understand what made Scoble cry... perhaps just a fanboy thing

~~~
muerdeme
[http://scobleizer.com/2008/02/14/microsoft-researchers-
make-...](http://scobleizer.com/2008/02/14/microsoft-researchers-make-me-cry/)

This at least explains the reference. I certainly don't understand why he felt
so overwhelmed by this of all things.

------
henning
OK, now let's have someone make a cool screencast so we can easily skip to the
"OMG it's full of stars" awe stuff and not have to waste time futzing with
silly Microsoft user interfaces.

------
metatronscube
I will stick to the Google version primarily because of its platform
independence. I have no interest in Windows applications.

~~~
kirubakaran
May be Wine can run it?

~~~
tlrobinson
Windows within Parallels Desktop (OS X virtualization package) won't even run
it. It needs hardware 3D acceleration apparently. I doubt Wine will work.

------
tlrobinson
It's neat, but not _that_ much better than Google Sky. Perhaps slightly better
imagery, but I don't see why this would make Scoble cry if he had previously
seen Google Sky.

------
tlrobinson
Apparently if you have another installer called "setup.exe" on your desktop
when you try installing WWT it actually tries to install that instead.

[sigh]Windows[/sigh]

------
volida
wow, it's breath taking

the tours are cool!

